# Sinful Colors: List



## zadidoll (Aug 18, 2011)

No pictures yet. I need to go buy new white board since my lovely sons decided to take markers to my boards which I've been using as a background for pictures lately. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A few of the colors repeat with different numbers such as 176 Glass Pink, 376 glass pink &amp; 776 glass pink! LOL

Missing the vast majority of Nail Art polishes, there are approximately 32 of them, I own only a few which are listed.
Missing my master list of Sinful Color polishes which had far more polishes that were discontinued or hard to find. List below are Sinful Colors that I know of.


2 Black On Black 
5 roses dozen 
7 coco diamond 
8 Celia 
9 pale 
30 courtney orange 
32 cha cha red 
36 cabana 
47 tokyo pearl 
60 fashion neon 
80 dream on 
101 snow me white 
102 purple diamond 
103 black on black 
104 aqua 
105 midnight blue 
108 timberberry 
111 fire red 
112 tokyo pearl 
113 dream on 
114 shausha 
117 Silly Alix 
119 fiji 
121 merlot 
123 pretty in pink 
124 tahiti breeze 
125 bermuda sunshine 
133 suede shoes 
152 cream pink 
159 celia 
163 bubbly 
176 Glass Pink 
198 Irish green 
220 green ocean 
229 mystery 
231 auriga 
260 Volcanic 
264 vacation time 
265 rich in heart 
271 shining heart 
282 love nails 
283 san francisco 
288 tapping nails 
293 gorgeous 
297 california 
298 under 18 
300 easy going 
307 tokyo doll 
309 flirting nails 
313 pink forever 
314 beautiful girl 
319 whats your name 
322 let me go 
323 feeling great 
335 lying nails 
344 well prepared 
369 ruby ruby 
376 glass pink 
387 Bali Mist 
395 folly 
776 glass pink 
795 Folly 
814 forget now 
831 hottie 
832 this is it 
833 show me the way 
834 ufo 
835 dancing nails 
836 serena &amp; chloe 
837 shirley &amp; buddy 
838 euro trash 
839 sugar sugar 
840 mama san 
841 daddys girl 
842 out of this world 
850 big daddy 
851 boom boom 
852 gogo girl 
853 cloud 9 
854 boggie nights 
855 scandal 
858 you just wait 
859 Smoking Hot 
860 mercury rising 
860 envy 
871 Pink 
901 nail hardener 
902 base coat 
903 top shine 
904 quick dry 
905 cutcile oil 
906 anti bite &amp; nail growth 
921 all about you 
922 frenzy 
923 queen of beauty 
924 social ladder 
925 I love you 
926 HD nails 
927 nail junkie 
928 let's meet 
929 let's talk 
930 I miss you 
931 see you soon 
932 call you later 
933 secret admirer 
940 rise &amp; shine 
941 almighty 
942 oasis 
943 hot spot 
944 innocent 
945 soul mate 
946 happy ending 
947 mint apple 
948 last chance 
949 nirvana 
950 savage 
951 why not 
953 unicorn 
954 verbena 
955 pull over 
956 oh la la 
960 Envy 
973 paradise 
978 amethsyt 
983 beverly hills 
989 ciao bella 
1019 black crackle 
1620 Anxious Azure 
1621 Worn Before 
1623 Morning Breath 
1624 Orange Alert 
1626 A Slice To Go 
1637 pretty cool 
1638 bad chick 
1639 time off 
1640 flower girl 
1641 fashionista 
1650 lagoon 
1651 be my valentine 
1652 sunset 
5120 Insight Midnight 
5121 Miles Away 
5121 Sing Along 
5122 Ladies Choir 
5123 Make A Chance 
5131 Envy 
5132 Casablanca 
5158 rise &amp; shine 
5159 easy going 
5160 beautiful girl 
5161 verbena 
5162 seaweed 
5163 star fish 
5164 open seas 
5165 adventure island


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 18, 2011)

Woooooooooooow! You must have an awesome collection!!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 18, 2011)

I just realized I forgot half the list because I didn't merge the other list I have. lol There are actually close to 400 Sinful Colors that are currently on the market or recently have been on market.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2011)

Some pictures but no swatches yet. I won't have swatches for a while as I need new nail wheels. First up the greens and whites/silvers/grays along with the cuticle oil that I currently own.




47 Tokyo Pearl 


101 Snow Me White 


198 Irish Green 


282 San Francisco 


833 Show Me The Way 


842 Out of this World 


905 Cuticle Oil 


923 Queen of Beauty 


932 Call You Later 


960 Envy 


5158 Rise and Shine 


5162 Seaweed 

​ 5164 Open Seas​


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 19, 2011)

Zadi....seriously, you must have a room just for nail polishes

I want rise and shine !!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL Nope, just lots of shoe boxes. I picked up 9 more polishes today since one of my local Walgreens finally has the Go Plaid and Wild Instinct displays out.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 19, 2011)

omg zadi LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2011)

It's on sale! 99 cents each! LOL And to be fair, I returned four that turned out I already owned so I really only bought five. LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 19, 2011)

omg you have so many you can't even remember what you have! lol  you should count them all


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg you have so many you can't even remember what you have! lol  you should count them all



64 Sinful Colors.

Of course this excludes my other 8 boxes of polishes. LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 19, 2011)

nono I mean ALL of them


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 20, 2011)

I have no idea. lol I own all of the current Wet 'n' Wild polishes except for a few of the limited edition polishes from Inked, Mermaid's Cove and Bloomin' along with a few of the other newer collections that haven't shown up in my area. I should go to Fred Meyer tomorrow to see if I can find the polishes there.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok the answer... between all of my polishes (and I'm actually missing several OPI collections)... it's 377 polishes.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 20, 2011)

haha I saw that post on mut


----------



## HollywoodSecret (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi!  You said you forgot half the list.  Is this posted in full somewhere?  I've been searching everywhere for a list of them so I could do my master wish list   I just purchased about 30 to add to my collection when Walgreens had them for sale - waiting for my package to arrive


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *HollywoodSecret* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  You said you forgot half the list.  Is this posted in full somewhere?  I've been searching everywhere for a list of them so I could do my master wish list   I just purchased about 30 to add to my collection when Walgreens had them for sale - waiting for my package to arrive



My master list, that I've been updating but haven't posted, was deleted. I have no idea how it was deleted. I will be putting together another list but when I'll post it I'm not sure as I need to cross reference polishes I own with sites I obtained other names from along with polishes I don't own but recently came out (like the Nail Art ones).


----------



## HollywoodSecret (Sep 19, 2011)

You're the best!  *sits and waits*


----------



## lilpink (Oct 3, 2012)

Just wondering if you ever got around to re posting the master list for Sinful Colors? I am a new fan of the line and I would love to work of a wish list if possible. Thanks


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope, I haven't. I kind of lost track of the newer polishes because it's been very hard to find the newer polishes in my area lately.


----------



## lilpink (Oct 3, 2012)

ok thanks anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## corvettekrista (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you given any thought to opening a nail salon?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

Me? No. I'm not licensed.


----------



## KimberlyP (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that list. Now I can keep track of what I already have and not get dupes. And Sinful Colors will trick me when they have a new display out and some of the colors are not new. I get them because I can't remember if I have that color already.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 5, 2012)

*dangggg girl! i definatly want to be able to say someday that i have over 300 bottles of polish! lol!*

*cool collection!*


----------



## Tyari (Oct 5, 2012)

Damn girl! You were busy!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL Thank you. My collection is far more than that now but no where near some of my nail polish blogger friends who have over 1,500. I want to live among their collections. LOL


----------



## faireamour (Oct 8, 2012)

I love Sinful Colors polish!! So cheap and so cute. I'm wearing one of the glitter polishes today. I'm not sure the name but it has purple and turquoise glitter and I just love it!


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 9, 2012)

I love nail pains specially the bright ones...


----------



## finamoreno (Jul 9, 2013)

so do you have the other half of the list posted somewhere accessible?


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 9, 2013)

I did a count based on my polish sticks, not actual bottles, so it could be less since I've given some of the ones I don't like very much to my girls and sister and I don't always remove the colour from my sticks display but it tops out at 409.  My bedroom walls are covered in polish racks (looks hideous...I need a walk-in closet or separate nail room) and both of my dressers are cover in boxes full of nail related paraphernalia and it's making it's way onto my husband's dresser (he only gets one lol.)

When I read the vast amount some of the ladies have, it boggles my mind.  My entire bedroom is taken over by polish at 400 bottles, I can only imagine my entire house being taken over at 1500+ polishes!  I do have serious polish envy for those ladies though.  I'm actually looking at removing the drawers from an old dresser, painting it, adding doors to make it armoire-like and using it as a cabinet for my polishes...it would look tons better than walls covered in polish racks, most of which don't match.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Thank you. My collection is far more than that now but no where near some of my nail polish blogger friends who have over 1,500. I want to live among their collections. LOL


----------

